# Hey, nononono and bigot Joe



## mlx (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2020)

mlx said:


> View attachment 9428


Yep, the “Fuck your feelings” crowd has gone totally emo on us! Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2020)

*I pursue the TRUTH......*
*
Oh.....and Enjoy what you've voted for.....
Because I didn't. 
This is going to be quite fun to watch as you all suffer from the 
policies coming down the shit chute.....
I will raise my prices accordingly and you ( The Lemming Public ) will pay
for what you've implemented....It's as simple as that. 

I am in a position to adjust, where as YOU Liberal Lemming are doomed to
suck on the Socialist Teet...

And don't cry , because we aren't....*

*" FUCK YOUR FEELINGS "

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## mlx (Nov 7, 2020)

You guys are a bunch of fucking pussies and cowards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324885679508090880


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2020)

mlx said:


> You guys are a bunch of fucking pussies and cowards.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324885679508090880


The brown shirts turned red.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The brown shirts turned red.


Thats your menstral rag.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

mlx said:


> View attachment 9428


Where have all the Trump supporters gone? Maybe they were Russian bots after all. Damn.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I pursue the TRUTH......*
> 
> *Oh.....and Enjoy what you've voted for.....
> Because I didn't.
> ...


WAIT! You are going to adjust? OK then, let's get to talking. I lived in a socialist country for years, no kid ever set up a lemonade stand. No socialists think that way. USA will never be socialist, we will always live and breathe capitalism. How you gonna adjust?


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2020)

QUOTE="thelonggame, post: 367325, member: 7774"

*1.* WAIT! You are going to adjust? 

*2*. OK then, let's get to talking. 

*3.* I lived in a socialist country for years, no kid ever set up a lemonade stand. 

*4.* No socialists think that way. 

*5.* USA will never be socialist, we will always live and breathe capitalism. 

*6.* How you gonna adjust?


/QUOTE

*Let's start with # 3.......if you have the balls to respond.*
*
" 3. I lived in a socialist country for years, no kid ever set up a lemonade stand. "
*
*What Country was that...?*


----------

